# Whats the best thing about bristol !



## Termite Man (Jul 1, 2005)

Why do you lot love Bristol so much ! What makes it the best place in the country ?

and if you south west lot want to tell me about the south west then you can as well !


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

I think they have very special buses


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 1, 2005)

I never said I loved Bristol.

It smells of dirt and diesel and makes me ache all over.

It stinks!

It has nice parks mind. Lots more than a lot of cities. 

Apparently, if all the flora was removed from your average city we would all choke to death within minutes.

Bristol is good for students, as it has one of the highest concentrations of clubs per capita in Europe, but while I am technically a student, I don't go to clubs much anymore.

It is very hilly, which also sucks, unless you're going downhill, in which case it's a brilliant city at that moment in time.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jul 1, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Whats the best thing about bristol !



It's downwind.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2005)

Spitting off the Clifton Suspension Bridge.

And the phrase Ship Shape and Bristol Fashion.

And the word Bristols, when applied to breasts.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 1, 2005)

Best things: Docks/harbourside, Avon Gorge/Clifton Suspension bridge/Leigh Woods (especially the cycle track alongside the gorge) Bristol to Bath cycletrack, Goldney Gardens/Cliftonwood, the walk through Eastville Park along the Frome to Stapleton/Frenchay, Ashton Court festival, Gloucester Road.

Worst things: Students, Broadmead shopping centre (even though I love it, it _is_ shit) too many hills, buses!


----------



## inks (Jul 1, 2005)

Everyone gets along well, that's the best thing about Bristol I think.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2005)

inks said:
			
		

> Everyone gets along well, that's the best thing about Bristol I think.



eggsacccly ..

I've been having a major scrap on the general forum with a London-based fellow urban cyclist - it's clearly a jungle up in the smoke    

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120168&page=8&pp=25 
.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2005)

It's big enough to get lost in, but small enough to bump into people you know randomly. Exactly the right size of city


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 1, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> eggsacccly ..
> 
> I've been having a major scrap on the general forum with a London-based fellow urban cyclist - it's clearly a jungle up in the smoke



I think 'Inks' was taking the piss.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 1, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's big enough to get lost in, but small enough to bump into people you know randomly. Exactly the right size of city



Oh yes, I'd forgotten about that good bit. That I do like about Bristol.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think 'Inks' was taking the piss.



no - go and check the cycling thread - I will never get angry at another road user again  

now if only the night clubs were more wrinkly-friendly ....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 1, 2005)

My favourite memory of Bristol is the starlings wheeling about above St Mary Redcliffe...really beautiful against a darkening sky.


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 1, 2005)

The people, when i first came here in 1981 I was struck by how friendly and non judgemental most poeple were.  (ahem)....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> The people, when i first came here in 1981 I was struck by how friendly and non judgemental most poeple were.  (ahem)....



But everywhere was more racist / sexist etc back then ... where were you before ?
.
.


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 1, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> But everywhere was more racist / sexist etc back then ... where were you before ?
> .
> .



London.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh I geddit now -- d'oh !!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 2, 2005)

The best thing about Bristol is that my house is here!-very handy  for when I want to cook my dinner ,watch tv or go to bed.....  

Nah-wot crispy said....


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 2, 2005)

Something I do like about Bristol, after I've been away, is coming back and hearing expressions like 'alright me luvver' for the first time in a little while.

That warms my soul.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 2, 2005)

I like the L on the end of things...like 'What's on the agendal?' and I have actually seen a sign outside Bristol for 'Victorial Plums'. Is it true that Bristol was originally Bristow, or is that a myth?


----------



## JTG (Jul 2, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I like the L on the end of things...like 'What's on the agendal?' and I have actually seen a sign outside Bristol for 'Victorial Plums'. Is it true that Bristol was originally Bristow, or is that a myth?



True.

The extra l is a good ideal imho.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 2, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I like the L on the end of things...like 'What's on the agendal?' and I have actually seen a sign outside Bristol for 'Victorial Plums'. *Is it true that Bristol was originally Bristow*, or is that a myth?



I believe that's the generally accepted excuse.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 2, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I like the L on the end of things...like 'What's on the agendal?' and I have actually seen a sign outside Bristol for 'Victorial Plums'. Is it true that Bristol was originally Bristow, or is that a myth?



Bristol was orginally called Brigstow. Which I think in old English means 'bridge over water' or something like that.

Talking of L's...

"Bristol grew up in Saxon times at the confluence of the rivers Avon and Frome. A bridge was built there and the settlement was known as Brigstow. The local dialect caused an 'L' to be added to the end of this - hence Bristol."
http://www.about-bristol.co.uk/old-00.asp


----------



## fat hamster (Jul 2, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Is it true that Bristol was originally Bristow, or is that a myth?


The name has been through several changes. Before it was Bristow it was Brigstowe, meaning "bridge town" - a form still seen in the name Brigstocke Road (in St Pauls).

<edit>  I see munkeeunit got there before me!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 2, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> The name has been through several changes. Before it was Bristow it was Brigstowe, meaning "bridge town" - a form still seen in the name Brigstocke Road (in St Pauls).
> 
> <edit>  I see munkeeunit got there before me!



I think Bristle is quite an old official version too, but I'm not sure. 

Brizzle I'm sure is a very new version, and is a response to the ever developing  Brizzle drawl.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 2, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> The name has been through several changes. Before it was Bristow it was Brigstowe, meaning "bridge town" - a form still seen in the name Brigstocke Road (in St Pauls).
> 
> <edit>  I see munkeeunit got there before me!



I think you're right that Brigstow means 'Bridge Town', and not 'Bridge over water' as I was thinking.


----------



## JTG (Jul 2, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Brizzle I'm sure is a very new version, and is a response to the ever developing  Brizzle drawl.


 
Which I'm convinced nobody from Bris actually says, it's just a misinterpretation of what we actually say ie 'Bristle'


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 2, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Which I'm convinced nobody from Bris actually says, it's just a misinterpretation of what we actually say ie 'Bristle'




Two post form you no metion of ROVERS mate


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 3, 2005)

What's the best thing about Bristle?

I remember now,

St. Pauls festival

is one of the best things.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




			
				JTG said:
			
		

> Which I'm convinced nobody from Bris actually says, it's just a misinterpretation of what we actually say ie 'Bristle'



Hmmm, I know people from Bristle who do say Brizzle, not all the time mind, and usually only when drinking.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm known for having a prominant Bristolian accent and I have just sat here and said 'bristol' over and over again...hmmm...nope... deffo do NOT pronounce it 'Brizzle'...infact...there is definitly a 't' sound in there...the closest spelling of my pronounciation for Bristol is...'Brist-awe' ('brist-all' if followed by a word beginning with a vowel)   

One of my pet hates is when people from outside the area try to imitate this unique west country accent! They rarely get it right and often end up sounding like they are from Somerset, Devon or Cornwall!

DONT DO IT! IT'S JUST WRONG!   

The best thing about Bristol? All the stuff mentioned above. 

It's so diverse.

It's is a mixture of different scenery,culture and history.

Best of all by far, are the local people. The majority are friendly, generous and... erm...a third thing that I can't pull out of my brain right this second!   

Bristol is both Historic and modern, Vibrant and chilled, Countryside and City etc etc.

Eyup. It's the Yin and Yang of all cities.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> One of my pet hates is when people from outside the area try to imitate this unique west country accent! They rarely get it right and often end up sounding like they are from Somerset, Devon or Cornwall!
> 
> DONT DO IT! IT'S JUST WRONG!



I remember Bill Nighy doing a particularly bad wurzel impression once ...

"Eddie Shoestring" / Radio west ? - well it was a start I suppose.

I haven't watched it for years, but I imagine "Casualty" put Bristol (especially Brunel Technical College   on the map)

Mostly we have *comedians * playing on their linguistic heritage    

I suppose it's the same for the Brummies ....
.
.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 3, 2005)

The word "lush"


----------



## madzone (Jul 3, 2005)

The best thing about Bristol is that you're all in one place


----------



## madzone (Jul 3, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> One of my pet hates is when people from outside the area try to imitate this unique west country accent! They rarely get it right and often end up sounding like they are from Somerset, Devon or Cornwall!



They never sound like they're from Cornwall - people on telly do shit Cornish accents


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 3, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> The best thing about Bristol is that you're all in one place




Yep and another best thing is that that one place is nearly far away enough from Cornwall


----------



## IPRN (Jul 4, 2005)

*What's The Best Thing About Bristol?*

Nothing a flame-thrower, a large quantity of high DV explosives, and a holdall of automatic weapons wouldn't sort out.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2005)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Nothing a flame-thrower, a large quantity of high DV explosives, and a holdall of automatic weapons wouldn't sort out.



*reports post to special branch*


----------



## madzone (Jul 4, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Yep and another best thing is that that one place is *nearly* far away enough from Cornwall


You said it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2005)

i went out in bristol a lot when i was a teenager, king street mostly, the naval volunteer was our regular haunt, i'd guess that area is still a bit studenty? and i don't think i'd enjoy it if i was to go out there now

last time i was there, took mrs21 to the waterside place, andreally enjoyed that    industrial museum place on the docks


----------



## Isambard (Jul 4, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> One of my pet hates is when people from outside the area try to imitate this unique west country accent! They rarely get it right and often end up sounding like they are from Somerset.......



Well you're so south bristol you're almost in Somerset anyway!   

For me it's the people, particuarly the people off of urban who mke me love the place and have really changed my relationship with "home".   

<Goes all gooey and slushy and stuff>


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jul 4, 2005)

Best stuff...being able to walk to most places from my house ermm my house and most my friends are here

worst stuff - not enough destinations from brizzle airport & too cold & Broadmead is horrible.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 4, 2005)

bristol is where we'd like to move to if we ever leave london. (when we leave... when we leave)


if it ever happens I'll be picking your brains for where to move to


----------



## fat hamster (Jul 4, 2005)

Oooh yes - bring milesey and little Tanky to Bristle!    

Don't bring that "dodgepot" geezer with you though!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

The people are the best thing about Bristol and the south west


----------

